# Tarpon fishing this past weekend



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Went down to south padre this weekend in search of tarpon. Less than ideal conditions for fly fishing but I was happy to see the fish are already showing up. I saw several fish in the 40-80 pound range rolling. The water was super dirty chocolate colored, visibility couldn't have been more than a few inches... That's what I'm blaming my lack of hook ups on lol. I'll be back after them this weekend.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

That's great, water temps were around 70 degrees plus or minus at the time. That's all good. Just need the waters to start warming up the coast... long cold spring!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I cant wait... I and rigged up and ready for them.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Can not wait.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm really hoping the water is a little bit better this weekend. I really think they couldn't see my fly unless it would have bumped them in the face. I'll be happy just to jump one.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

No tarpon this weekend, the water temp dropped a couple degrees with the little cold front and the fish were gone. I saw one tarpon in 8 hours of fishing.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Water temp:

PA: 75 Menhaden finally here.

Packery: 79 Menhaden have been there for over two weeks.

No silver reported.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to hear! Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Remember guys, you can get all the ports data etc. for tarpon fishing on this page with links to other websites - including Surf Cams http://www.projecttarpon.com/texas.html


----------

